# Verizon Customer Support



## Marchy63

Just curious what the customers of verizon chat / phone support think of them when you need there help? Do you consider it, good, avg, poor or nearly non exsisting?

Your thought / comments are most welcomed.


----------



## SpywareDr

Depends on whom you ask. I typed *is verizon chat|phone support any good* into Google.com and got some135,000,000 (hits) opinions.

The best way to get individual support is to visit the nearest Verizon store: https://www.verizon.com/stores


----------

